

What was it about Instagram that made it worth a $1B acquisition by Facebook? - keegomaster
http://www.quora.com/Facebook-Instagram-Acquisition-April-2012/What-was-it-about-Instagram-that-made-it-worth-a-1B-acquisition-by-Facebook#ans1135602

======
9k9
fear of google

